# Wines



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just thinking, hmmm, I would like some wine. I usually drink (actually I'm a beer drinker) Sutter Home White Zin, but got to thinking that I might like to try some others?

Any suggestions??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Goodness. There are thousands and thousands of varieties, not to mention that even the same wine varies from year to year, and wines are not sold in every area of the US.... You might get some recommendations, but finding them in a local store can become a challenge....

If you want to try some wines, I suggest you find your local wine shop, and see when they do tastings (sometimes they are free, often there is a small fee). In Chicago, Binny's and Sam's do tastings most weekends, and have other events like the Grapes and Hops festival at the Chicago Botanic Garden.

If you seriously want to develop a taste for wine, head to Napa or Sonoma for a few days, and visit some of the wineries there. We have gone twice, and intend to travel there again next year. The wines you can buy in the store really pale in comparison to the smaller batch wines you can try at the vineyards.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Columbia Winery 2007 Cellarmaster's Riesling Columbia Valley (that's how the label reads)

Not saying it's the best, because, like you, we're just beginning our own personal _wine-tasting._ (Maybe it's something in the air?) But....this was the latest wine that made me go, "Ahhh!"


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too suggest local wineries.  One of my favorites is in Marietta, Ohio.  I like just about everything they have.  I also like to go to Erie, PA.  There are five or six really awesome wineries.  I haven't bought anything from a grocery store in years.  The local wines are much better.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you have a Costco near you? They have a pretty good selection, and some decent prices. DH and I like the Kirkland Cabernet Sauvignon.

If you like the white Zins, you might try a sauvignon blanc for a change.
Just be warned, developing a taste for wine can be an expensive habit hobby.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I am certainly no wine expert, though I'd love to be... and I don't even drink that much wine or anything else really despite being totally fascinated by the whole culture, but I do really enjoy Scuppernong wine.  It's definitely a dessert wine and really sweet but I just love the taste.  That and a good plum wine and I'm happy.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

quote]That and a good plum wine and I'm happy.[/quote] Scheherazade

Ahhhh! Plum wine and Chinese food. Life's good!

We discovered Plum wine in St. Louis. I can't remember the brand but when we looked for it once we got home, we found it, but.....in a store where you had to endure awful seafood smells to get to the wine! It was worth it, though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I agree with what others have said that ultimately you just have to get out there and try a wide variety of grapes, wineries, and vintages to find out what satisfies you. And as you try them and experience more, you'll probably find your tastes change over time. Many people are initially attracted to the sweeter, simpler wines at first; but as they experience more they may find they start going for the more complex wines.

That said, as for me, over the last few years I've become a fan of Shirazes (is that the plural of Shiraz?) from Australia. Most are very reasonably priced with a flavor I quite enjoy, somewhere between a Pinot Noir and a Cabernet Sauvignon, with a nice fruity taste that is neither too sweet nor too dry for my tastes. I often buy the "Yellow Tail" brand Shiraz when I just want a nice bottle of wine to go with almost anything while not having to spend much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Buy the bottles with the most interesting labels.

Works for beer too.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> That said, as for me, over the last few years I've become a fan of Shirazes (is that the plural of Shiraz?) from Australia. Most are very reasonably priced with a flavor I quite enjoy, somewhere between a Pinot Noir and a Cabernet Sauvignon, with a nice fruity taste that is neither too sweet nor too dry for my tastes. I often buy the "Yellow Tail" brand Shiraz when I just want a nice bottle of wine to go with almost anything while not having to spend much.


I like this recommendation, and am heading to the store now.

Thank you all for the thoughts and ideas. I am not trying to become a conniseur (sp?) I would like a nice bottle of wine without having to think too much. See, I truly am a beer drinker at heart


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Reislings are very good.
deb


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Shiraz and Syrah.

I also agree about checking out Costco, they have some great wines at reasonable prices.  Just be sure to look in the crate type displays and not the cardboard box displays.

Not long ago I went wine tasting in Ca's Shenandoah Valley and found quite a few yummy wines.  I also became a fan of some of the moscato's and tasted my very first port.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahhh.  Yes, try wine tastings. I like reislings, moscato's, merlot, and shiraz. I don't have a favorite winery. I like to try local wineries. If you have a World Market nearby, they do wine tastings on Saturday's (at least here in Florida)  .


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite wine is called First Crush comes from a winery in Sugarcreek, OH (Amish Country) called Breitenbach. Hubby and I go there a few times a year, but I can also buy it at a local store. It is sweet (but also a little tart), so hubby doesn't like it all that much, but I love it.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I like really sweet wines. I have been known to drink dessert wine with a meal.  

You might try rieslings or a nice moscato wine, if you want to try something sweet.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

egh34, sounds like you might enjoy a pinot grigio (ecco domoni sp? is nice) or lightly chilled Jadot beajolais (sp?)  or a light rose - the superTargets with the nice wine aisle has some nice ones.  You may enjoy sauvignon blancs from New Zealand, but be careful - I think you would like the ones that are fruity, melon, and/or crisp but not the ones that are a bit grassy or fume blancs.  Matua (?) is nice.

  Also, you might really like Plum wine, Fu-Ki is a reliable wine.  Yes, my final recommendation is Fu-ki Plum wine while reading Shanghia girls by Lisa See


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Brancott Sauvignon Blanc from New Zealand. Absolutely fabulous -- one of my all time favorites. I just had a bottle the other night when I was out to dinner in Chicago. I was so glad to see it on the menu.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> My favorite wine is called First Crush comes from a winery in Sugarcreek, OH (Amish Country) called Breitenbach. Hubby and I go there a few times a year, but I can also buy it at a local store. It is sweet (but also a little tart), so hubby doesn't like it all that much, but I love it.


Absolutely one of the BEST wineries around!!! My mom loves the Dandelion. I like Frost Fire and Roadhouse Red.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Buy the bottles with the most interesting labels.
> 
> Works for beer too.


LOL..that could be the most fun way!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Try Kim Crawford's Sauvignon Blanc . I know Costco has it at a reasonable price


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> My favorite wine is called First Crush comes from a winery in Sugarcreek, OH (Amish Country) called Breitenbach. Hubby and I go there a few times a year, but I can also buy it at a local store. It is sweet (but also a little tart), so hubby doesn't like it all that much, but I love it.


Believe it or not I've had that wine (in-laws are from Ohio). IIRC I really liked it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I've recently got turned on to a new wine that has started being carried locally. Barefoot Wine, inexpensive and pretty darn good (keep in mind I'm a beer aficionado and only dabble in wines).

http://www.barefootwine.com/our-wines/Greatwinewithouttheattitude.html


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I really like wine and love to try new wines.  Personally I like reds and whites that aren't too sweet.  Wine is about the only alcohol I really like other than a very occasional beer or a margarita once or twice a year.

To egh34:  If you're used to White Zin and want to try something different, I'd also suggest pinot grigio or sauvignon blanc.  There are some good but inexpensive Italian pinot grigios and sauvignon blancs from New Zealand are really nice tasting although they cost a little more than the ones from CA (still not too expensive though).  If you want something else that's sweeter, try Riesling.

I agree with the other posters that wine tastings are a good idea.  They are usually either free or cheap ($5-10) and you usually get to try 5-6 wines.  They aren't intimidating, snobby occasions either (my biggest fear before I tried one), but a lot of fun with other people who want to try new wines.  My local wine store has them weekly for $10, but you get $5 back if you buy a bottle of wine at the tasting.  I've heard from friends who live in other areas that lots of wine stores do something similar.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Forster said:


> I've recently got turned on to a new wine that has started being carried locally. Barefoot Wine, inexpensive and pretty darn good (keep in mind I'm a beer aficionado and only dabble in wines).
> 
> http://www.barefootwine.com/our-wines/Greatwinewithouttheattitude.html


Which kind do you prefer? I really liked the Yellow Tail Shiraz I had the other night.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Which kind do you prefer? I really liked the Yellow Tail Shiraz I had the other night.


Glad I didn't lead you astray.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Glad I didn't lead you astray.


Nope, and thank you, the wine was interesting and quite pleasant.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Which kind do you prefer? I really liked the Yellow Tail Shiraz I had the other night.


I've only tried 2 of the Barefoot brand so far. The Pinot Grigio and the White Zin both were good. I do like red wines but my wife won't drink them so most of the wine we get are of the white and blush varieties.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wine tastings are lots of fun. I love them. Our little package good store has them, trying to drum up interest in new wines. Plus I have done tastings in all sorts of places, both expected and not so: Napa Valley, Sonoma Valley (CA), near Indianapolis/Bloomington IN, Oneonta, NY; Lubbock, TX (they actually have amazingly good wines); the north fork of Long Island, NY (I like the Pindar Winery), and St. Emilion in France. Interestingly, while St. Emilion had some fabulous wines that tasting was the least fun because they were rather snooty. I had more fun in the low key and down home places. For that reason, I prefer Sonoma over Napa in California, but both are nice.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I had more fun in the low key and down home places. For that reason, I prefer Sonoma over Napa in California, but both are nice.
> 
> L


Then I think you'd really like the Shenandoah Valley, very down home and very nice folks, wonderful wine too. I ended up buying 6 bottles at Vino Noceto www.noceto.com.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

An unexpected wine-tasting for me was the Biltmore winery near Asheville, North Carolina. I was in the area with some relatives, and we decided to take the tour of the Biltmore estate. We found out they also had a winery there with tours and tastings, so after taking the mansion tour we did the winery thing, and I came home with a couple of bottles of a nice red wine. All in all a great way to spend an afternoon.

PS: I also enjoyed the tour/tasting at the Samuel Adams R&D brewery in Boston.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Biltmore Estate is fabulous.  And their wines are very good.  
deb


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> An unexpected wine-tasting for me was the Biltmore winery near Asheville, North Carolina. I was in the area with some relatives, and we decided to take the tour of the Biltmore estate. We found out they also had a winery there with tours and tastings, so after taking the mansion tour we did the winery thing, and I came home with a couple of bottles of a nice red wine. All in all a great way to spend an afternoon.
> 
> PS: I also enjoyed the tour/tasting at the Samuel Adams R&D brewery in Boston.


I loved the winery at the Biltmore Estate! I brought home a nice bottle of chenin blanc, but unfortunately I can't get any more. Apparently wine (and other alcohol, I guess?) can't be shipped to my state, at least not to individuals. I know stores have to get shipments.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Buy the bottles with the most interesting labels.
> 
> Works for beer too.


lol


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

I know what you mean Asphodel. Here is a link if anyone is curious about wine shipping laws in their state 

http://www.freethegrapes.com/



Asphodel said:


> I loved the winery at the Biltmore Estate! I brought home a nice bottle of chenin blanc, but unfortunately I can't get any more. Apparently wine (and other alcohol, I guess?) can't be shipped to my state, at least not to individuals. I know stores have to get shipments.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

TSinGA said:


> I know what you mean Asphodel. Here is a link if anyone is curious about wine shipping laws in their state
> 
> http://www.freethegrapes.com/


Thank you for posting this. I knew there was a site out there, but could not remember what it was.
deb


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooh, wine. I'm a bit picky since I don't like dry wines, so I can give you a recommendation for a good sweet one.

Gewurztraminer is my favorite kind of white wine. I get the Fetzer brand generally. It's a little acidic, a little sweet, a little bubbly and JUST right!

Also if you ever get a chance to try a 2004 Mokelumne Oaks Old Vin Zinfanel [the misspelling is on the bottle] don't pass it up! It's my favorite red. Sort of jammy, sort of chocolaty, easy drinking and lovely!

I'm trying to branch out a little, wine-wise, but these two are the best I've found so far.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

TSinGA said:


> I know what you mean Asphodel. Here is a link if anyone is curious about wine shipping laws in their state
> 
> http://www.freethegrapes.com/


Thank you for the link!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Zinfandels are my all-time favorite variety (REAL Zins, not this white nonsense ), but I also spend some quality time with good Cabs, Shiraz/Syrah, Malbec, Nero D'avola and on the whiter side of things, Chards and Pinot Grigios with the occasional dry Riesling.  I just can't do sweet for whatever reason--it makes me physically nauseous.  At any rate, here are a few of my selections:

Best mass-produced wine:  Santa Margherita.  Their Pinot Grigio is legendary (and rightfully so), but their Cab, Chianti, and Chradonnay are exellent as well.  Their Prosecco (dry Italian white, lightly sparkling) is one of the best there is.

Most consistent brand:  Kirkland Signature (Costco's house brand).  I've had 20 different vintages from 8 different varietals, and all have been above average at the absolute minimum.  Huge standouts are their Rose Champagne (80% as good as Dom for 1/3 the price), Tierra De Chile (Bold red blend), Chateneuf de Pape, and the Napa Cabernet.  Both the Napa and the Sonoma Chardonnay are quite good as well.

Best cheap wines:  Johann Falkenberg Riesling (Sam's Club, $9/double), Ecco Domaine Pinot Grigio ($6), Seven Deadly Zins ($9), Louis Jadot Macon Villages ($9) and Beaujolais Villages ($11), Black Box Cabernet Sauvignon ($22/3L) (no, I'm not kidding, I just recommended a box wine)

Best mid-priced wines:  Stag's Leap Chardonnay ($22) and Karia ($26), Franciscan Magnificat ($40), St Superie Cabernet Sauvignon ($40), Macrostie Syrah ($2

I drink wine at least 5 days a week, so I don't have a list of high-priced wines because I simply can't afford to spend $3k+ per month on booze.   I'm also leaving tons of good choices off the above list, simply because I can't remember them right now.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> I just can't do sweet for whatever reason--it makes me physically nauseous.


Red wines often give me a headache -- even 1/2 a glass.

Good list. Thanks!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I was thrilled to see this thread start!  I'm not a serious expensive wine drinker, but love to taste and find a good inexpensive one.

My all time favorite is the fruity, fun Fetzer Gewürztraminer...just love to drink it!

New friends are:  Ménage à Trois Red & Barefoot Riesling.  We also had a really good wine while dining at Roy's called ...something.  I'll try to remember the name as I also saw it at Costco (for a lot less than what we paid at Roy's!).

The best place for tasting is Napa/Sonoma!  We spent part of our honeymoon there.  The best tour is the Del Dotto one, by far!!  It's a cave cellar with the wine taken straight out of the barrels.  Awesome!

I hope to maybe start a wine tasting group, locally...mostly because I'm tired of the old Bunco nights where all the women do nothing but talk about their kids (I don't have any and don't really want to hear all about them).  Anyone belong to a wine group?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I am going to start a local wine club and would like some advice.  Anyone else belong to one or a tasting group?  Any suggestions?

Please reply!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are there any local wineries near you where you live?  It might be fun to talk to them and get some ideas.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Are there any local wineries near you where you live? It might be fun to talk to them and get some ideas.
> deb


Only one. The desert is't a great place for growing grapes. There is a place called, "The Wine Cellar" nearby where they do tastings and education. I must go with my husband and get their input!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

We have a wine store (in fact several) that hold monthly tastings.  We haven't been able to go yet but the owner says they are well attended and that he's heard customers mention organizing smaller groups.  So, maybe check with any local wine stores? We also have a couple of stores that sell wine and beer making equipment and I know they have tastings because my hubby learned allllll about it last weekend when he bought a beer making kit and all the equipment that goes with it.  ....He's yet to put it to use.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

ellesu said:


> We have a wine store (in fact several) that hold monthly tastings. We haven't been able to go yet but the owner says they are well attended and that he's heard customers mention organizing smaller groups. So, maybe check with any local wine stores? We also have a couple of stores that sell wine and beer making equipment and I know they have tastings because my hubby learned allllll about it last weekend when he bought a beer making kit and all the equipment that goes with it. ....He's yet to put it to use.


That's a good idea. I even remember seeing a group of tasters at the local BevMo when buying liquor for a party. They all sounded so pretentious (yup, while tasting at BevMo!!) and that's one of the reasons why thought of a smaller group. Plus, we live in a very small section of Phoenix, separated by a rather large mountain so a group for our little village makes sense.


----------

